# Dirty Devil Take out for Cataract Canyon



## anjarnold8 (Mar 9, 2017)

How is the Dirty Devil take out for Cataract Canyon? Is this the new norm for where to have vehicles shuttled to? I'm running a trip end of July and haven't been able to find out accurate information about Dirty Devil vs Hite for a take out spot. My party will be rolling up our rafts instead of trailering our boats, so I don't need to get all the way into the water. Any information about the take out(s) is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Hite is unusable as a take out. The Cataract take out is downstream on river right above North Canyon. Plenty of parking and a steep gravel ramp. 
It gets muddy when the water drops. Space out your boats as it is a narrow ramp and in the current when the water is high. Make sure you know where the ramp is, it's a long way until the next take out.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Last time I was at North Wash/Dirty Devil we group- carried the rafts up the ramp, plus all the gear. In blistering heat. Ramp was rutted big time plus steep and no one wanted to trailer down. 

Hope to never do that again. I hear ramp conditions can vary at lot.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

secret to dirty devil take out is a long tow rope and 2 4x4 trucks, one backs the trailer down the hill and while you load your boat on the trailer the next guy hooks the tow rope up to your truck and you both pull the gear up the ramp...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

but yeah hite is open... there is pictures on this fb page of hite....

https://www.facebook.com/Friends-of-Lake-Powell-152140964821664/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm, mixed message. Rising lake levels may open up the Hite ramp, but drown many of the recently opened lower rapids and slow the current from Dark Canyon down.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Highly doubt the lake will get high enough where hire can be used again. At least I hope not. At current lake levels there will be rapids to dark canyon in the next 10? Yes once the silt gets eroded out.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

I just took out at North Wash this morning around 32kcfs. 3 snouts on trailers.
Sweet and simple.
At lower levels, we back trailers in there for our little boats no problem.
Hite services are kinda open but the boat ramp is not available.


----------

